# Do You Like School ?



## swordtail07 (Jan 28, 2005)

i do just don't like homework.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I HATE getting up in the morning, 7:00 is too early. i dont hate school, but i definately dont like it.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

swordtail07 @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> i do just don't like homework.


who does? lol

7:00 is wayyy to early, but its either 7:00 or 6:00 to my dad, makes no difference :king: 

school is alright i think of it as a get together with your friends with 6 annoying seminars in between visits :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I love shool for some subjects and hate it for some others. Well I have afternoon class so, not a matter of time! :-D


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My classes start at 7:30 AM and end at 9:50-10:15 AM (depending on the day). I like taking early classes so I can get it out of the way early, and have to rest of the day to do what I want (or to go to work... :roll. I like my classes pretty well, but I'm still just taking the "core requirements" (Math, English, Social Sciences, Critical Thinking, etc... :roll: ). I'm sure things will get a lot more interesting when I can focus on my intended area of study  .


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey guysss! I think I'll study in the US next year or so. Tell me more about it!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Middle School sucked, high school sucked, and now College SUCKS!!! I guess college is better than the first two cause I can skip when I want and the teachers are alot better. I think its just the homework even though I barely have any! :roll: I'm in my 1st year though so when I start my actual degree it will be better because they will be interesting classes!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeh school sucks



Boo Homework




Its a good job Mark didnt do a school section lol :lol: :roll:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he! Well, however that's definitely better than here. How about University?.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

School stinks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm... yerk! You guys don't like school much he he. Well yeah, same here sometimes, teachers and schoolwork sometimes drive me crazy! Anyway, I'm on hoilidays so everything's OK.
BTW, here are some photos of my school.  Show me yours if you like 

1.








The gateway to the schoolyward

2.








The main walk-way, for teachers, staff...

3.








Schoolyard....

4







.
The rows of classrooms (lookout from the room is the view of schoolyard)

5.








The view of schoolyard

6.








Office building

7.








Le Hong Phong statue, the hero after whom the school was named.

8.








Our national flags

9.








The flower garden

10








A bench...

11.








More abput the gateway.

HE HE, that's it. Hope that you've enjoyed!


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

If you saw the sluts at my school you'd like it 2


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, maybe there are not many members that are in school-age, what do you think?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wow that's a hellova lot better than my school, my teachers and classes are kinda easy. my english teacher teaches all essentials (stupid peoples) english except for one class, mine :mrgreen: so its pretty easy, i remember the teacher got distracted over a bald eagle in the parking lot and we spent at least half an hour watching it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol My English teacher is sorta freakky, too! She always makes the class upset by her harsh words and actions. Hmmm... that's not good! 
Well, yeah, maybe I'll say bye-bye to my school soon! Hello California! Hmmm... Finance is hard for me and my family, will I be supposed to work there? Maybe I'll see if I can work in a petshop (fish ) maybe! Hmm.. do you know how much can I earn from such job?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy your time at school because once you get out in the real work and get a job sleeping in to 7:30 will be in the past. I get up at 4:15am everyday to feed my fishroom and make it to work by 6:00am MY wife gets to sleep in till 5:00am .


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That sounds really bad! Hmmm... that's human! When you're young, you'd like to grow fast, when you're old, you'd prefer to be a child.  My grandma always says so! Hmm.. any works at a petshop?
G'weekend!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In the U.S you can work at 16, minimum wage is $5.15 around where I'm from.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, thanks! Well, but are sure that that applys for non-native student from other countries? I'll learn 1 year at 12th grade and find a college scholarship or so. I'll be pleased If I know where are you (I mean which part) in some subjects as Maths, Biology, Chemistry, Physics or so.. at the end of 11th grade. I'm not sure if I catch you guys up at 12th 
Thanks for your infomation!


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Geez, I graduated from Georgia Tech (1987) before some of you were born. :shock:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol You're around my dad's age, Mark!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm in my first year of College well University. Yes we are youngins

maxpayne_lhp- In the states you can choose your courses in High School. In 12th grade the only mandatory classes I had was Math and Social Studies, all others I chose. But I also had choices in what level / kind of classes I took.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, thanks! Is college scholarships widely availble? I'll really need one! Tuition for college is high, right? Hmm... University was said to be higher... >_<


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Scholarships are widely available but it is based on your income if your over 21 or your parents income if under 21. You fill out what is called a FAFSA to get financial aid, you can also get scholarships for being good in sports or school. When you move to America, talk to your high school counselor right away about it. Some scholarships have limited number of them that they give out so apply early! 
I pay $5,000 a semester for University but I also stay in the dorms and have a food plan. This is without a scholarship or financial aid. I take 15 credits a semester. 
My friend is taking 13 credits and does not live in the dorm or have a food plan and pays $2,500.
How much you pay also depends on if you go to college in state or out of state. Meaning if you do not have legal residency in the state you are attending college at you usually pay double. 
Residency is usually determined by how long you have lived in the state (1 year)


----------



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

Working sucks more than school!

I have a "Happy Bunny" Desk top poster that says: "School prepares you for the real world... which also sucks"


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

I do bolth shool and I am a plumber and I hate bolth equally :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My scholarship covers everything except books (which usually cost around $500 each semester) as long as I keep at least a 3.0 GPA. It doesn't cover a dorm either, but I live at home. I take 13 credits also, Lexus. 
Maxpayne, my senior year of high-school I took Psychology/Sociology, Current Events, Trigonometry/Pre-Calculus, Weight Training, British Literature, and American Government/Economics. 
The legal working age varies around the country... It's as low as 14 years old here, but it's up to the individual employers as to whether or not they hire that young. I started working at my job when I was 16.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe, ill never get up at 4, my parents do, but the line of work im going to get in, i will get up at around 7 or 8, and get home at 8 or so, i would be a master technician in the automotive industry


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I rather get up at 4am and get out of work at 2pm.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he, sorry I missed the posts, been busy around and almost forget this 
Well, thanks all for your valauble info! I'll really need them for my studying in the US. I'll try best at 12th grade and earn a scholarship for college. About university, I'm not sure I can afford it or I am qualified for that 
I'm not very happy if you can help me to find infomation about 12th grade, where are they? I should be able to catch them up! 
Thanks!


----------

